# Iberital M2 or Eureka Mignon?



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi. Apologies if this has been asked before, but I have looked.

I "think" i've narrowed down my grinder choice to the above - having been tempted by the Mazzer mini, but have decided I can't justify that.

I want to use the grinder with Gaggia Baby Class, and will probably only use it at weekends.

Is anyone able to compare the two grinders above for suitability. I want good quality, good grind for espresso and not one that will waste too much coffee , therefore doserless? I am tempted by the good customer service offered by Bella Barista (Eurika).

thanks


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

The Eureka would be the better (and more expensive) of the two. If you like the idea of a Mazzer but are put off by the price you might also want to consider a Compak K3 Touch for around the same price as the Eureka.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

the only thing tobe said about these kinds of grinders at home, isthat no matter what you do, you're going to waste some coffee. There will always be a lot of stray grounds in the burrs and chute that you'll need to grind out with fresh stuff each time. That means you're wasting new coffee, to rinse out the old coffee, which you're also wasting. Now we're only talking 4-5g of coffee, but it mounts up over time. UNless you're brutally ruthless about cleaning the grinder out after every single use that is.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

i can't comment on the mc2, but it is highly regarded on this forum and seems to be the accepted base spec for a decent electric grinder. i do have the mignon and i think it's great, but bear in mind i have next to no knowledge on these things. i bought it on the advice of others on this forum and don't regret it at all. all those who have it seem to like it a lot.

*the good*

it's very compact for a grinder of this quality

it produces a very consistent grind and can grind very fine

it's well made (hand made, not mass produced) and pretty heavy

it's attractive in a retro kind of way that you'll either love or hate - certainly a lot prettier than the mc2 in my view

it's relatively quiet - seems a lot quieter to me than similar grinders from Ascaso

pretty minimal grind retention

it's doserless (good or bad depending on your viewpoint, but seems better to me if you're not making a huge amount of coffee)

it's stepless for fine adjustments (but then so is the mc2)

it comes in a variety of colours

*the bad, or at least not quite so good *









it is prone to some clumping at the finer end, but this is easily dealt with

it is a touch messy, but you learn to live with it

it is a fair bit more than the mc2, but i would think it's probably worth it


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''having been tempted by the Mazzer mini, but have decided I can't justify that''

- Dont fancy exploring the used market?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

shrink said:


> the only thing tobe said about these kinds of grinders at home, isthat no matter what you do, you're going to waste some coffee. There will always be a lot of stray grounds in the burrs and chute that you'll need to grind out with fresh stuff each time. That means you're wasting new coffee, to rinse out the old coffee, which you're also wasting. Now we're only talking 4-5g of coffee, but it mounts up over time. UNless you're brutally ruthless about cleaning the grinder out after every single use that is.


I just tilt my mc2 forward and give it a good smack on the side over the bowl i grind into, which seems to dislodge a good 90% or so of the retained grounds.

The other recommendation is the novelty "mini henry" available from Amazon, which is a tiny little hoover with a hose making it nice and easy to get rid of retained grounds.


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> - Dont fancy exploring the used market?


I have been looking out for a used Mazzer - just hesitant about buying something expensive without any warranty. I don't know what to look for and If there were something wrong with it, I would have no idea about fixing it, and could cost a lot to repair. I would be very happy to have a second hand good quality grinder if I was certain it had no issues.

Thanks everyone for the replies so far.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-grinders/coffee-grinders/eureka-mignon-instantaneo-grinder-auto-manual-white.html

Here is a link to a review of 4 grinders. I know the chap that wrote it. He pulls no punches, does not own any of the grinders and is able to give an unbiased technical review. I suppose the two of interest will be the Mignon v the Vario, but please read it. Click on the link and the pdf is downloaded at the bottom right under grinder review


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I might add, that I have a Eureka Mignon, having owned several better known models. I would not swop it for anything that is available in a similar price bracket!


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks. I have read the article, and that is how the Eureka Mignon came onto the short list. Good to know from you that the opinions in the article are to be trusted. He seems to like the Eureka (but not as much as his Mazzer!! - but then the Mazzer is twice the price)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

In terms of which grinder is better I'd say the Eureka.

If you are really just using it at weekends though maybe save yourself some money and get the MC2?

Unless you plan to use it more in the future or upgrade at some point that is.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Just another voice to add weight to the Mignon case. Excellent grinder that you cannot go wrong with. I have tried some more expensive commercial grinders and would not swap over from the Mignon. Yes partly to do with cost and size but unless you are spending towards £1k I don't think there is much difference in grind quality. As with all doserless you need to find a solution for the slight clumping and mess, but this is very easily done.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

alisingh said:


> I have been looking out for a used Mazzer - just hesitant about buying something expensive without any warranty. I don't know what to look for and If there were something wrong with it, I would have no idea about fixing it, and could cost a lot to repair. I would be very happy to have a second hand good quality grinder if I was certain it had no issues.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the replies so far.


Thats fair enough. My Mazzer is a 2006 model and as far as know is still on the original burrs. There are some peaches out there & they are bomb proof generally


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Garydyke1. Any advice on where to look. I look an ebay, but are there other places to look?  And what to look for/ask about with a second hand grinder?


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I've owned both and overall the Eureka is a much better grinder. The MC2 is very adjustable which is great and very good for the money. The Mignon is just much better built, flat burrs and quieter. The only downsides for me are a little clumping and the knob Is a bit too sensitive, tiny adjustment is a whole turn on the MC2. Mignon very heavy for the size, about twice the MC2, similar to a Mazzer Mini. Burrs very similar to Mazzer too. I've owned a Vario also and overall prefer the Mignon, both have their strong points though. Between those two I would have the Mignon 100%. Any specific questions you have ask and I'll answer best I can.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

alisingh said:


> Hi Garydyke1. Any advice on where to look. I look an ebay, but are there other places to look? And what to look for/ask about with a second hand grinder?


This forum, Ebay, I sourced mine from a coffee roaster who supplies cafes with ex-demo kit, they also get hold of Costa refurb kit - google Martin Cardwardine


----------

